# SAND - Sandstorm Gold  (NYSE)



## mullokintyre (25 January 2022)

Last night I invested in another US Goldie, but with a difference.
Sandstorm Gold  does not mine, produce or explore for gold.
It packages up financing for  companies that are engaged in the mining of gold, and in return gets  its revenues from royalty streams.
Has a  finger in most continents including Australia.
Hit a high of 9.25 USD last June,  I picked some up at  6.00 USD, and will probably top up any time it gets back around that figure.
Mick


----------

